# Good audax for a beginner



## hoppym27 (5 Dec 2017)

What would be a good audax for someone new to these events?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (5 Dec 2017)

Where are you based? The AUK site lists events by area. Maybe try a 100 in familiar territory.

I’ve only been doing Audax for a year and I’m smitten.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Dec 2017)

A local hundred to get to grips with the format


----------



## DCLane (5 Dec 2017)

Still up near Manchester?

If so there's a local list for you: http://www.delphcyclist.info/calendar.html

The short 100/120k ones are a good start.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Dec 2017)

Unless you love love love hills, stay away from AAA rated ones. If you can, avoid info controls and X rated ones. Best for beginners are ones where the organisers run all the controls.

There are a few shorter than 100km if you aren't confident. I don't think you'll find any before spring.


----------



## mjr (5 Dec 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Where are you based? The AUK site lists events by area. Maybe try a 100 in familiar territory.
> 
> I’ve only been doing Audax for a year and I’m smitten.


I'd go for a 100 on the edge of familiar territory. My first was completely in familiar territory and it seemed like basically riding the iffy roads of my area at a silly start time with a time limit and the control stop cafe being crowded.

My second was slightly better, riding some new roads, but I'm still not sure I'll bother again. Each to their own, though!


----------

